# Gluten Free



## stealthpurger (Nov 15, 2001)

This is all fairly new for me, so any help would be appreciated. Even though I do not have Celiac disease, it was recommended to me to go Gluten Free. Can anyone recomend any sites for receipes or information? Has anyone else tried this, and did it help? I have tried to find some information, but it seems that there is so much out there, that you never know what's good and what's not.


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

There are lots of web sites dealing with gluten-free diets. If you do a web search, you should find plenty. I'm sorry I can't recommend a specific site. There are also lots of books-- one called The Gluten-Free Gourmet comes to mind.For a long time I thought my problem was gluten. I began eating a lot of grains that people with gluten intolerances can often handle--spelt, kamut, amaranth, etc.--and they made me feel worse rather than better. The problem, I think, was too many carbohydrates. Now I eat primarily brown rice and brown rice products, and I'm feeling much, much better. I can still handle oatmeal in the morning, though. (Note: oatmeal contains less gluten than wheat.) What kinds of digestive problems are you trying to address by going gluten-free?


----------



## stealthpurger (Nov 15, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I was trying to stop the IBS-D. I was able to find a bit more info at my local health food store today. They mentioned cutting down on the carbs a bit, but not to try gluten-free right away. There is so much information out there that it is hard to determine what is right for each individual. I will try the lower carb and see if that helps.


----------



## sarren (Sep 9, 2000)

Hi SteathpurgerGulten free can be yummy! I am totally gluten free and while I (sometimes) miss going to restaurants - when I make homemade pizza everyone wants one. I use:All gluten free gourmet books by Bette Hagmanwww.glutenfree.comI have found that I can make 'traditional' dishes using the flour mixture Bette recommends. If you find that starches aren't it check these out. I am here to say that it isn't that bad! In fact, it is YUMMY!


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Cookbook entitled Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle is gluten free. Website is www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com


----------

